# Football Bets Pro - Your professional betting company



## Football Bet Picks (Oct 11, 2017)

_*Football Bets Pro*_ is a professional betting company for *football predictions*. Our main purpose is to give our customers well-analyzed predictions every single day. Big probability of success added with big odd, and this way with appropriate bank management of the bets we want our serious customers to be in a clear profit every single month during the year.

*What type of football bets you can find?*
*More information about our different betting sections you can find below :*

*






ACCUMULATOR BET* –  In this section we offer our customers a combined stake of two games with odds around 2.00 – 3.00 which will bring great PROFIT in long term.

*





3 SOCCER PICKS* – Every day we offer our customers three single bets with odds above 1.70 each, suitable for system 2 of 3 or three separate single bet.

*





SAFE BET – * It is our sure bet for the day, carefully selected and analyzed with odds above 1.80, suitable for serious investors and high rollers seeking for high PROFIT in a long term.

*





OVER 0,5 GOALS FIRST HALF COMBO – * In this section our customers will receive a combo bet, with odds between 1,60-1,90,which we expect goals in the first half of the game. We will choose matches with a favorite team who seeking victory at the begining ,or matches which are expected to be with much more goals.

*





OVER 1,5 GOALS COMBO –* In this combined stake of two games with 1.5 over goals, we will increase the security and success rate of our clients seeking for profit from this type of bets.

If you have any other questions or you want to use Skrill/Moneybookers or Western Union as a payment method just use our mail address to contact us: *footballbetspro@yahoo.com*

*Why us :*
1. Here you finally found the real way to win money from *football betting*.
2. Our team have more than 15 years experience ,and give you the best* football picks* every day.
3. The picks are based on full analysis of statistics and teams info, odds movement and sometimes insider information.
4. With monthly accuracy more than 75% you feel yourself winner even before the match started.


----------

